# anyone used the concerire service



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

anyone used the concenere service is so what for?
what kind of this are they for ?

p.s sorry about the spelling im dyslexic and cant be bothered spell cheking sure you all know what i mean


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

What exactly are the concierge for??

Called about delivery........ no idea..


Called about warranty.......no idea.....

Called about track days.......no idea.....


Maybe I should call them to ask what they are there for...


I think I know what the answer will be......


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep, mine worked brilliantly !


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Same experience, they are useless. Maybe they have a future as spellchecker...


----------



## Benji27 (Jul 28, 2008)

evoscott said:


> anyone used the concenere service is so what for?
> what kind of this are they for ?


Are they not supposed to be "real" concierge, like the one that you can ask to book hotels, have your laundry ironed or find a living giraffe for your kid's birthday ? :nervous:


----------



## guycuthbert (Jan 1, 2009)

Benji27 said:


> Are they not supposed to be "real" concierge, like the one that you can ask to book hotels, have your laundry ironed or find a living giraffe for your kid's birthday ? :nervous:


Yes... if you pay them €200 (or £200?) a year for the privilege... can't see anyone doing that, given the 100% useless track record during pre-sales...

... what you are left with is a means of getting your car to your HPC for optimisation / servicing on the back of a transporter; pointless if you live nearby, but handy if you live an hour away (like me). My GTR will be collected on an RAC transporter on Friday, taken to Cambridge, optimised and returned the same evening... and I will be left with a loan car for the duration. All without charge.

If it all goes smoothly then I will post a positive review of the experience...


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

We get that in The Netherlands without the concierge service also. Well there is also only 1 HPC here. Standard Lexus service I believe.


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

i rang them twice sounded like someones house wife to me, they knew nothing and could help with jack diddle, waste of time!!!!!!!


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

I used them & thought it was a superb service..
They booked my deserving wife into a luxury spa for the weekend whilst organising 3 hookers for me.. 
Ooops, no they did'nt, that was a dream I once had !!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

ferdi p said:


> I used them & thought it was a superb service..
> They booked my deserving wife into a luxury spa for the weekend whilst organising 3 hookers for me..
> Ooops, no they did'nt, that was a dream I once had !!


Bugger!


Just started dialling.......:bawling:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

guycuthbert said:


> Yes... if you pay them €200 (or £200?) a year for the privilege... can't see anyone doing that, given the 100% useless track record during pre-sales...
> 
> ... what you are left with is a means of getting your car to your HPC for optimisation / servicing on the back of a transporter; pointless if you live nearby, but handy if you live an hour away (like me). My GTR will be collected on an RAC transporter on Friday, taken to Cambridge, optimised and returned the same evening... and I will be left with a loan car for the duration. All without charge.
> 
> If it all goes smoothly then I will post a positive review of the experience...


Yes but that was all organised through your HPC wasn't it?
When my car was due the optimisation service, Middlehurst said I was the first to "try the concierge service" for transport, but I didn't have to call anyone, they organised it for me.


----------

